
If Money Doesn’t Buy Happiness, What Does? - delusionalwrit
https://medium.com/@TheDelusionalWriter/if-money-doesnt-buy-happiness-what-does-b5fb9bdaa246
======
bobblywobbles
Happiness is a transaction, you don't get it for free. I'm convinced after
searching for over 13 years to people to make me happy, the only thing that
really makes me happy is helping others.

It's ironic, isn't it? To feel happy you have to do something for another. We
only feel happy giving to another, any selfish want in and of itself will
never lead to happiness.

